# Projects



## hannahharstad (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey everyone! My name is Jenna, my fiance and I just moved to Minnesota and purchased a town home. We are working simultaneously on a few projects, making a game room-because we are both kids at heart, decorating our bedroom and working on our back yard and patio set for a soon to be little sanctuary for us. I came here to get some tips and learn some trick of the trade, maybe. Look forward to visitin this forum!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Welcome to the forum.  Jump right in.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

One suggestion- visit yard sales (garage sales) in the better parts of town.
It gets you into the back yards and private spaces of nice houses for ideas, and also is a great place to pick up things like used brick for walkways, swing sets, patio furnature, surplus wood and windows for projects etc.
Good luck with your new home.


----------



## hannahharstad (Aug 5, 2009)

Okay, great. Thanks!


----------



## cstrikehero777 (Sep 13, 2008)

if u must do any sheetrock, hire it out if you can. its a good skill to learn but drywall is so cheap to have done and it sucks to do. theres my two cents


----------



## hannahharstad (Aug 5, 2009)

How cheap are we talkin??


----------



## cstrikehero777 (Sep 13, 2008)

well idk about minisota, but in california with all the "imported" labor, it was pretty cheap to have done. maybe like 200$ more than doing yourself

i


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

Before doing any expensive project it does make good sence to have an expert view it, estimate it and give some friendly advise. This does include drywall, but also applies to roofing, painting high places, insulation and countertops. Its suprising how often a homeowner tries to save 10% on a countertop but cracks a $500 piece of granite or drills a hole for a sing an inch too big.
Sometimes a contractor can actually do a job cheaper then a homeowner because a prior job left him with surplus material or a similar job a block away only takes a half day and the crew is available almost free for the rest of the day.- Asking is free and its suprising the information an expert gives even durring a free estimate.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Knotbored said:


> Before doing any expensive project it does make good sence to have an expert view it, estimate it and give some friendly advise. This does include drywall, but also applies to roofing, painting high places, insulation and countertops. Its suprising how often a homeowner tries to save 10% on a countertop but cracks a $500 piece of granite or drills a hole for a sing an inch too big.
> Sometimes a contractor can actually do a job cheaper then a homeowner because a prior job left him with surplus material or a similar job a block away only takes a half day and the crew is available almost free for the rest of the day.- Asking is free and its suprising the information an expert gives even durring a free estimate.


:up:


----------

